#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  как найти информацию о Тартанг Тулку Ринпоче?

## Ydg

Подскажите плз как найти информацию о Тартанг Тулку Ринпоче? Расписание ретритов, книги как связаться., все...

----------


## Akasha

Напишите мне afura@mail.ru.
Книг-много, а ретритов нет.
Можете поискать в Интернете.

----------


## Ges

Книги на русском были.
В 70-80х Тартанг Тулку учил в Индии и Северной Америке…(в тч в Нингма институте и Тибетском Нингма медитационном центре).
Если что найдете напишите тут пожалуйста

----------


## Ydg

пожалуйста:
http://openpage.ru/tartang/index.html

----------


## Mike

Есть еще "жест равновесия"http://vipassanaru.narod.ru/jest.htm

----------


## Ges

ДОНЕСТИ УЧЕНИЕ ЖИВЫМ

но я не о книгах.. книги то есть.

----------


## Akasha

Слышала я, что можно в Москве найти ламу Олега и - слышала я - у него есть знакомые: дочь Тартана тулку и ее муж.
Попробуйте с ним поговорить...

----------

